# LCD TV als Pc monitor



## grimm22 (3. Januar 2009)

hallo 

was mich schon sehr lange beschäfdigt
wen ich einen 37zoll full hd mit einer auflösung von 1920*1080 kontrast 50000:1  5ms reaktionszeit, wenn ich den an meine graka gainward HD4870 1GB HDMI anschluss verbinde könnte ich den gleich benutzen wie ein monitor?? 

wäre dankbar für ausführliche antworten XD 

mlg grimm


----------



## msix38 (3. Januar 2009)

Mit entsprechenden DVI/HDMI Kabel kein Problem.


----------



## grimm22 (3. Januar 2009)

dan könnte ich gamen via grossbildschirm ohne grosse ein büssungen und könte gleic surfen? 
mlg


----------



## msix38 (3. Januar 2009)

Im Grunde genommen kannste alles machen.


----------



## grimm22 (3. Januar 2009)

boh das wäre quel dan könnte ich zwischen inem 20zoll und einem 37 zoll bildschirm switchen das wäre voll krass und ich hab wirklich keine probleme beim gamen etc wie viele es meinten???


----------



## msix38 (3. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte meinen PC an einen 107" LCD Bildschirm angeschlossen.Allerdings hab ich dies übern SCART Anschluss gemacht. Über DVI wäre es das Bild natürlich noch viel besser.


----------



## grimm22 (3. Januar 2009)

das heist ich könnte das über ein dvi kabel nehmen dan wäre es noch besser.... ich dachte HDMI kabel wären heut zu tage die beste verbindung?!


----------



## msix38 (3. Januar 2009)

Den Unterschied HDMI->DVI merkst du nicht. Ist von der Bildquali quasi fast dasselbe.


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. Januar 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Den Unterschied HDMI->DVI merkst du nicht. Ist von der Bildquali quasi fast dasselbe.



Ist das Selbe. Nur das DVI typischerweise keinen Ton mit drauf hat.


----------



## grimm22 (3. Januar 2009)

ah ok dan wäre eigentlich schon HDMI klüger... und wegen dem kabel ic müsste dah 10meter hdmi kabel nehmen muss ich dah auf was bestimmtes achten oder kann ich dah einfach ein hdmi->Hdmi kabel nehmen?


----------



## Cionara (3. Januar 2009)

Also wenns länger als 2 Meter wird leidet die Quali meist.

Habe mir auch grade einen 37er als Monitor zugelegt. Leider hatte der erste wackelkontakt jetzt gibts Montag nen Neuen x(  
Und Installation war halt easy einfach DVI-Adapter ran. Kabel rein und dann auf HDMI-Kanal schalten und fertig ^^


----------



## ondy (6. Januar 2009)

Wie siehts da mit Office Anwendungen aus?Kann man alles gut lesen?

gruß


----------



## Cionara (11. Januar 2009)

Habe heute alles zusammengeschlosssen und ja ist sehr gut lesbar falls die Frage nicht schon beantwortet ist ^^


----------



## ondy (11. Januar 2009)

Danke für die info.
Darf man fragen was du für ein Gerät hast bzw welche Eigenschaften es hat???

danke im vorraus


----------



## Cionara (12. Januar 2009)

Ähm Toshiba 37XV556D FullHD.

Einfach ma googeln dann findest alles. 
Auf jeden Fall ein sehr klasse Teil


----------



## ondy (12. Januar 2009)

Dankeschön!
Leider hat das gerät bei einigen tests nicht so gut abgeschnitten.
Es heißt, er würde schwarz als blau darstellen und der betrachtungswinkel wäre sehr gering?!
kannst du das bestätigen??
danke


----------



## Cionara (12. Januar 2009)

Also schwarzwerte sind ok und bei Amazon nur gute Bewertungen. Mit dem Betrachtungswinkel bin ich zufrieden könnte allerdings bestimmt größer sein ^^


----------



## Micha-Stylez (15. Januar 2009)

Also Games wie NFS zocke ich auf einem 37" Samsung Full HD und das rockt einfach nur ! 
Am besten kann man sich ein DVI--->Hdmi Kabel kaufen , dann braucht man keine Adapter ! 
Das die Bildqualität bei Kabeln über 2 Metern leidet kann ich nicht bestätigen , ich habe hier auch ein 5 Meter DVI Kabel und auch noch ein 7,5 Meter DVI Kabel wo zur Zeit der 26" drüber läuft und das Bild ist genauso als würd ich ihn am mitgelieferten DVI Kabel anschließen !

Allerdings ist das Surfen auf großen Bildschirmen nicht so zu empfehlen , mir gehts so das ich schnell Kopfschmerzen davon kriege , da man sich einfach zu sehr auf die ganze Bildfläche konzentrieren muss ! Genauso wie Crysis oder allgemein Shooter , scheint am Anfang noch ganz "cool" aber nach einer Stunde ist man wirklich schon fast gezwungen eine Pause einzulegen ! Dann doch liebe eine Nummer kleiner ! 


Mfg Micha


----------

